# Fishing Etiquette



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

If 2 people are fishing 4 lines using 50 feet of river and another person show's up and you ask nicely if you can fish 20 feet without encroachment , since you were there first at what point of encroachment do you ask them to give you a little space ? 15 ' ? 10 ' ? At what point do some explicative's slip out of your mouth ? Or should you put your tail between your leg's and walk away ?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

One cast length away should be the standard when either using live bait or the fake stuff. If someone comes along where I'm fishing either alone or with friends and they politely ask if I/we mind then I'd let them fish in our area but not to the point that it's gonna effect me/us. Peoplehave to respect our respective space while out fishing. There is nothing more rude than someone who encroaches upon someone elses area. Tar and feathered should be the punishment in my opinion. Recently I've had some incidents that got my blood boiling and in one of them I let my hostility out through words and the other time I just smiled.
1.) I was fishing in a really small area by the Main Boat Ramp at CJ Brown and was using a jighead with a Yamamoto soft plastic. I got snagged in some rocks and went down the bank about 30 feet to get it back. Figured since I was already there (Nobody else was around fishing) I'd make a cast from there. I had left my tackle bag and my crate with 5 other rods n reels sitting there. Next thing I know this jackass comes down on the rocks right where my stuff was located and starts fishing that little area I was in. Needless to say I was extremely pissed because he had to of seen my stuff and myself. I let some very choice words fly and was ready to snap the rod I was using over his head. He said a few goofy words in response and decided to leave and go down the bank. He then proceeds at one point to come back and fish between me and the steel wall(roughly 20' away). I was throwing my crank in the area already trying to pick off some of the huge gills I'd caught a few days before. He didn't make more than 10 casts because I think he heard me cussing him out yet again for being so freakin' rude. If I didn't like the little crank so much I woulda probably snagged him in the noggin. Fishing with friends/family and tossing into the same small area is and would be different than a total stranger doing it to me.
2.) I was out with my little boy earlier this week fishing for gills with waxworms and also had 1 rod with a nightcrawler on bottom. There was a family fishing on the rocks a really,really good distance away. As soon as my son started reeling in the gills their son(probably 8 or 9) decides to come down and throw out his offering not more than 3' away from my sons' bobber. He does this all around both of us for about an hour it seemed. At one point he throws out and snags my line with the nightcrawler on it and doesn't tell me. I end up getting snagged and had to break off. I was deciding in my mind if I should say something to him and his family about the "Rules" but since my 3yr old was there I didn't want him to witness daddy going off on them. That kids dad/uncle whoever he was outta taught him not to do that crap because it's rude,inconsiderate,and when he gets older could lead to an ass whooping. YOU DON'T PAYLAKE ANYONE FOR ANY REASON. If you can't catch fish where you're at then move but do not hijack someone elses little area.

Sorry for the long rant but this kinda stuff really cheeses me off to no end.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Shoulder to shoulder when the conditions warrant.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Next time ask the kid if he wants any candy and if he has anything going on later in the evening!


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

spfldbassguy:
Unfortunately, good parenting is so rare now-a-days that I am actually shocked when I do meet a young child that is polite. You could have said something to the adults that were "supervising" him, but they would have just thought you were the a-hole. It seems as if etiquette is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

backlashed said:


> Shoulder to shoulder when the conditions warrant.


If you&#8217;re fishing shoulder to shoulder, chances are that you already know that going in. 

You can tell when a guy is conscious of your space and when he could care less; his comfort zone might be a little different than yours. As my personal rule of thumb; I like to be casting distance away, same as spfldbassguy. 
If we strike up a conversation and I feel comfortable with the guy then I really don&#8217;t have much of a problem with him moving in a little closer. Most likely if we&#8217;re having a conversation then we&#8217;ve probably covered this topic in one way or another anyway. 

If I feel like I&#8217;m being crowded my response might depend on a few things, my mood, how uncomfortable I actually am, how the fishing is at that point and weather or not my kids are with me. I might say something or I might just decide the heck with it, if I move I&#8217;ll still probably say something though. The &#8220;tail between your legs&#8221; thought does run through my mind.

One of my proudest moments as a Dad has to do with this topic. My son, who normally wants to run and hide if you say hi to him, let some guy have it with both barrels at creek outside of Oxford because the guy was crowding us. He started in on the guy before I could even say anything. Just goes to show ya, even a 10 year old can understand this concept.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

And what if the encroacher has 2 large pitbull's on heavy chain's . Wonder why some people have to ruin other's fishing . It was my wife's day off she caught five fish on 5 cast's ( channel's including 1 rod bender ) and was having a lot of fun for the 20 minute's before the encroacher . After that all she got was a quick release gar and tangle's and snag's in 3 more hour's . I finally let the guy have it then apologized and now he won't speak to me but he sure as hell kept on fishing making sure to take full use of 35 feet of the 50 we were sharing . I then put our stuff at the begining and end of the area (15 ' ) and every time I turned around there he was . We are just going to fish somewhere else . Think I'll try a portable electric fence . Shoulder to shouder does not work when you are drifting and bottom fishing . Casting distance is what I respect and even then I will ask the other person first . Alway's


----------



## www.fishinlog.com (Jun 30, 2004)

What about this say there is a little bay next to a beach area, lets say an area of 2 - 3 acres. Then there is one boat sitting there for a while, then a school of Hybrids go on the jump every where, they would come up here and there, moving around. I could not try to get in there on that flat and see if I can get some to go? As they move around, I move around. I might come with in casting distance of another boat along the way.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

If someone comes along while I'm fishing and asks if I care if to share the spot then I'm usually completely ok with it. I've actually had a some really good conversations and fun times with people I've met that way. The only time I've ever said no was to a couple of guys who had a case of beer with them. 

However if somebody comes along and stands within casting distance of where I'm fishing and doesn't say a word then that's what makes me mad. Usually if I'm by myself I don't say much. I just make it a point to cast close enough to their line to let them know its first come first serve and they are fishing in MY spot and I wont respect any space they think they're entitled to. Public waters or not. If I'm with one of my buddies I usually just talk loud enough about how I cant catch anything with somebody else's line over top of mine. 

As far as kids go... I just let them fish. They're just having fun trying to catch something and probably don't even realize that they're being rude. If they actually cross one of my lines I'll tell them they have to be careful and if they do it a second time I'll tell them they need to go somewhere else but other than that I just let them be.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

jsm...I could not agree with you more. Etiquette, common courtesy and decent parenting are ALL becoming an ancient remnant! As an avid fisherman and a father of 4 aged 16, 15, 12 and 9, I am in a position to make that observation. Our self-minded society continues to disappoint me. Us "old fashioned folks" (which is CRAZY...I am only 40) are a dying breed!!!!!!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

We never never had problem we just chit chat..I just usually walk away and try a differnt spot..and sometimes its for the better because ill find a better spot than the one I had before


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally The river and public water is open to the public..I fish the Great Miami meets white water...I have no problem going shoulder to shoulder with someone I dont know...Aslong as we take turns casting and no ones in my way..and i make sure im not in there way..its all good..I've never had a person say..scram to me..everyone is usually pretty cool..now pay lakes are different if I have to pay to fish I get pissed when people cross me or get in my way..cause i paid the money to fish there


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello BassAddict Your right it is the no talking or asking that get's me . Not to mention being pinned in a corner and now having 15 feet to fish in for 2 people with 4 pole's and my wife not being the perfect caster yet as well as being easily intimidated . Ruined both of our evening's . And no one else is fishing so he has 35 feet to fish in and stay's at the 15 feet mark and pin's us in ( not to mention he is now in the spot we were catching fish from )


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Brian if you had just caught 5 fish on 5 cast and I came up and stood in your spot while you changed your lure and I started casting to exactly the same spot you were casting to , what would you do ? What if it was your Girlfriend who had just caught the 5 fish and she was still learning and you really wanted to make sure she had the best time she could . Of course bottom fishing drift fishing and casting all require different method's of casting and use different amount's of space . Casting is certainly the easiest way to share space I would agree . Some of us spend as much money and time going fishing on the river as other's spend on paylake's . Paylake's have rule's while public fishing area's only have the Courtesy we as fisherpeople extend to other's . As I mentioned before I will Alway's ask someone before fishing anywhere near them as you know . Keep catching fish everyone and enjoy doing it


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Your wife's issues are your problem, not ours.

Public land is there to be shared. We'd all love to have our own little private beach or cove to fish, but you're never going to find it here in SW Ohio.

If someone shows up and is rude then that's it, learn to deal with it. Swearing at them isn't going to do anything for you except maybe see if he's armed and dangerous. The first dead body I ever saw out of funeral home was at a pay lake. Two guys were arguing over a carp of all things. One grabbed a tire iron out of his tackle box, the other grabbed a .38. 

Lesson learned...... never bring a tire iron to a gun fight OR just shut up and fish. 

I think that's someone siggy.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Well obviously someone has no respect for other people fishing . Easy to delete this poster so I won't have to listen to negative people .


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd like to think that we're all smart enough to understand that it's public waters that we're fishing but that still doesn't take way the fact that there should be some consideration used when fishing. I have no problem with most people that fish near me but when it comes to being "Paylaked" that I and most others have an issue with. Hell I've even been "Paylaked" by a grandma after I started catching whitebass off the dam at CJ Brown. Goes to show that ignorance isn't limited to younger folks. I've had a few boaters fish right through the areas I was casting in and catching fish(I was bank fishing) and get mad when I've said something. I can get along with most people and have had some really greart conversations with folks while out there but the ones that show no consideration and are just plain ignorant are the ones that I wish that'd give up fishing and stay home. If you can't get the area you're after then try another one until it's freed up. If you can't catch fish where you're at then move but under no circumstances do you take someone elses spot.

As far as not saying anything for the fear of them being armed I'll take my chances. If they're dumb enough to shoot me over a fishing incident then they deserve to be in jail/prison for a very long time. If they get offended with what's said then the truth must hurt then(like that ol' saying goes). I'm not gonna be a puss and not stand up for what I believe in and I'll deal with the consequences whatever they may be.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll go in after it said:


> I fish to relax and enjoy and share that with other people . Unfortunately there are some people ruining this experience for other's and it has become neccesary to bring weapon's to feel safe . I think fishing and the value's it has are being ruined by a few rude people and I don't see it getting any better . Of course that is also the way our country is changing a few *******'s ruining it for everyone else . All some people seem to want to see on this forum is argueing and fighting . That really suck's . Sorry to have bothered anyone . If you talk about fishing and what and where you you caught an administrator tell's you don't post that . I do believe most people on here are good people but there are definately some *******'s and I for one am not afraid to tell an ******* what he is . Oh and I can be an ******* myself and I am not afraid to admit if I am wrong . I am taking this link off my favorite's and while I may post from time to time I don't need this **** and grief . Good luck to all including my critic's May God Bless You


You didn't bother anyone and shouldn't feel like you did. I think you're wrong about the assumption that all some people wanna do on here is argue and fight. 99% of the stuff posted on this site is reliable fishing info,funny observations,great pictures,and well thought out debates. The other 1% falls into other categories. You shouldn't stay away from the site if you really like it. Can't let other people dictate you're life.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

backlashed said:


> Your wife's issues are your problem, not ours.
> 
> Public land is there to be shared. We'd all love to have our own little private beach or cove to fish, but you're never going to find it here in SW Ohio.
> 
> ...


First off your opening line is just plain rude. Secondly we all know it's public waters,duh. Third maybe if the dumbass didn't pull out a tire iron then the other guy wouldn't of pulled his .38 out. Only pussies need weapons and guns to settle an arguement. Whatever happened to man to man fisticuffs? Oh I know our soceity has become wussified and nobody wants to take an ass whooping and it's easier to use a weapon of some sort.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey I agree make's me feel a lot better that somebody agree's . And I think I will post a technique and location that has provided hot action for my self and my wife over the last few week's . We are using a gob of redworm's but night crawler's , minnow's , bluegill's or tipped jig's , curly tail's whatever will also work . You use a larger bobber weighted is best and cast out into current as far as you can . Let it drift and follow the drift or pull line off your reel so the offering look's natural . Keep an eye on your line and don't have to much slack . When the bobber disappear's count to 2 and strike making sure your line is tight first . My wife and I have caught 100 plus fish like that in the last month ( smallmouth up to 3 pound , channel's up to 8 pound's , Saugeye up to 4 pounds ' and the ocasional gar , a few crappies and some huge bluegill ) in tailwater's and river's with moving current . I learned to fish that way in the Mountain trout stream's , Upper mad river also Michigan and Canada in my youth . It work's just as well in warm water . You try to have your offering near the bottom and if you don't get the occasional snag you are not doing it right . It sure beats bottom fishing and so far no junk fish although to me there are no junk fish , I enjoy catching anything that fight's on the end of my line . It take's some effort and after a few hour's of walking back and forth you are tired or at least your leg's are . Also very effective wading using this technique but not for quiet water's . I use no weight or terminal tackle and flourocarbon or hybrid line for low visibility to the fish . It can be very exciting and many time's you get topwater hit's as the bait trys to escape . Many time's you will get your fish from the same spot strike after strike but if not move around . Hope this help's somebody have fun and catch some fish they may have been missing


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll go in after it said:


> Well obviously someone has no respect for other people fishing . Easy to delete this poster so I won't have to listen to negative people .


Now THAT's funny. You're one of the most negative posters on this blog!  I'd figure a guy like you with all your years and Jerry Springer experience 
you'd have a little thicker skin.

Bassguy, I understand what you're saying. We've all had someone else step on our toes. I had a guy snag his trolling motor on my anchor line trying to get in close to a large school of shad, I was anchored between him and the fish. The look on his face was worth it.

I like to get out real early, 5:30am early so I can get some fishing in and beat the crowd, but I know, especially on the weekends that come midmorning I'll have company. Some places the pleasure boaters get so thick in the coves I just have to give it up. The rods get put away and the floats come out. 

Hey, it's only fishin'. I think that's James siggy.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

spfldbassguy said:


> First off your opening line is just plain rude. Secondly we all know it's public waters,duh. Third maybe if the dumbass didn't pull out a tire iron then the other guy wouldn't of pulled his .38 out. Only pussies need weapons and guns to settle an arguement. Whatever happened to man to man fisticuffs? Oh I know our soceity has become wussified and nobody wants to take an ass whooping and it's easier to use a weapon of some sort.


Well, a gun is an equalizer. Makes a short guy pretty tall. Who wants to take an ass whoopin' anyway? That's just plain stoopid. 

Opening line stands as it is. His problem, not mine, don't get all pissy at us because she has issues. Suck it up and accept it, and practice casting at home like I do with my kids. He's ditching his responsibility to get her ready.


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey backlashed next time you are shore fishing and you catch 5 fish on 5 cast's and somebody come's up with 30 feet of free space , and cast within arms length of where you are into the spot you are fishing in and tangle's your wife's line on his first cast I would like to see what you do . Oh and before you insult my wife again I am sure she could outfish you . Might not be able to outcast you but she is a dam good fisherperson . I left the n off on purpose . And as far as negative goes there is talking about negative experience's and intentionally aggravating someone you don't even know . I never do one of those 2 thing's . I know you will reply with another negative comment trying to stir something up so I'll say a prayer for you now . Oh and one of us know's how to apologize wether the mistake is their's or not . Sorry I offended you !


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I should mention it was my wife who caught 4 of the 5 fish not me .


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Look, I'm not insulting your wife, I'm not even sure how you put that together. I'm just saying that none of us should have to change the way we fish because somebody else is nervous. As I said before it's your problem, not ours. If she isn't confident with her casting YOU need to teacher her how to do it and give her that confidence.

If I caught 5 fish on 5 casts and it wasn't on the Wii I'd be pretty happy.:Banane25: I'm not sure anybody could ruin my day after that, not that I'd let them. 

When my line tangles with somebody else I don't get pissy about it. Life happens, get over it. 

You started this thread, you have to expect an occasional response that doesn't go your way. If you can't handle it, at least learn to live with disappointment.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

this thread is really something. all i would have done is let him reel in all the tangles and get them untangled. i have done this many times. usely after a few tangles they stop. they know you were there first. just relax and let them do all the work. when you get 1 rod tangled just give them slack and fish with your other rod. simple!!!! the worst they can do is cut your line. just tie back on and let them tangle with your line again. they will get tired soon enough.

i dont really agree with all the negative things that have been said. theres just no reason for people to get so upset about any thread on here. were all sopposed to be some kind of friends even if we dont know each other personally.

but another side is if you start a thread your looking for the opinion of others. please dont get so upset if they dont match yours. theres just to many opinions on this forum to not expect some flack. but this is a great place to vent ones anger. i have talked about some of my problems on here when i,ve just had no other place to really vent. most of the good people on here were very understanding with there comments. just go catch some fish and have some fun.

i,ve said it before and i,ll say it again. there is always going to be that 10% of shitbirds that can just screw up anything you do. fishing, hunting, driving down the road. and the rest of us just have to live with them as best as we can.

and maby i,ll get slammed for my post. i dont know, its not my intent to piss anyone off, just giving an opinion here.
sherman


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

backlashed said:


> Well, a gun is an equalizer. Makes a short guy pretty tall. Who wants to take an ass whoopin' anyway? That's just plain stoopid.


A gun makes a puss into a bigger man because even a coward can pull the trigger. What's stupid is that alot of people have to use a firearm to settle a dispute. My opening line stands.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

just like when i was at triple creek today a black guy with his family said to me don't cross my line.. i said i won't i'm on the pier casting to my right how can i snag my line into his


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

The first dead body I ever saw out of funeral home was at a pay lake. Two guys were arguing over a carp of all things. One grabbed a tire iron out of his tackle box, the other grabbed a .38. 

Killed over a carp, that's to funny. I can see the guy in jail now, his cellmate asks, what ya in for. Killed a guy over a carp.

It's the same in a boat on the lake. People will motor right up on you or pull in front of you and cut you off like your not even there. People are just rude.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

i havent had much trouble in rivers where there is usually enough room to fish, my trouble comes when im paylaking. the worst is at folz lake in bridgetown. i fish under this big tree maybe 10 feet out. that spot always produces fish for me, and every time i pull one out theres an a**hole on the complete other side of the lake casting 10 feet from MY side of the lake. without hesitation i will tell him to reel in because im going to cast there anyway. the 'tail inbetween the legs' is never an option.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bcarmean (Jun 28, 2007)

I must be lucky, I don't seem to really have this issue. I do fish from a boat but when I do even on the busy Saturday's typically guys wait in line to hit the good spots. Hell I called a couple guys over the other day to get on some crappie I was tearing up, you could tell they were really wanting some crappie. They really appreciated it


----------

